# Intel Motherboard Service



## soyab0007 (Sep 25, 2008)

My motherboard D945GCPE is not working for the last 25 days display problem.And when i email at the service center which is in Chennai.
They are just telling me the bios recovery and tell the motherboard serial no and ram no everytime they are nothing doing for the replacement. My board has 2 year warranty left what should i do..


----------



## paroh (Sep 26, 2008)

1)First Check that ur SMPS is not gone bad. and all wire are tighten
2) U can try bios recovery.
Intel 945 all models have this type of problem. Actually display is not bad but ur board is 
gone bad. I get replaced this 945 model  2 times in two months.

ASK ur vendor to send ur board to intel it may took around 20-25 days to get replacement.


----------

